
Show HN: Real Time Bitcoin Prices,Charts,Trades and Updates - vivek9295
https://realtimebitco.in/
======
vivek9295
Please add your helpful reviews and suggestions here

~~~
askz
You should specify from which exchange your are gathering trade data.

~~~
vivek9295
okay @askz thanks for that suggestion..anything else that i can do it to make
it better like a feature ?

